# Our newest member



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Please welcome Moki to the Articles Team.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Moki.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Moki and welcome .. 
Nice to have you join our merry little club ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We've met but there is always time for a big hug and wave. :wave:

:wave: :wave: :wave: Welcome Moki :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the team Moki. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

DonaldG said:


> We've met but there is always time for a big hug and wave. :wave:


 Thanks DG - not so keen on the hug though...:grin:


Congrats Moki - and welcome to the lunatic asylum...


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

It all happened so fast.. where am I? What's going on here? :laugh:

(Thank you all, I'm looking forward to contributing to the Institution!)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't take any notice of the comments above. We're really kind in Articles. Now get back to work on that article I gave you to do. :4-whip:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going, I'm going!

(why do I feel like I'm married again? sheesh)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

There's no answer to that. Not in public anyway. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats Moki, looking foreword to reading some medical papers about the surgery team!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

As long as they are not about the Articles Team. :grin:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know about that ashumann... I snuck a peek into the surgery once (out of morbid curiosity)... I'm still having nightmares....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations ont he promotion. Well done. :4-clap::4-clap:

If you think John works you hard, wait until Dave gives you the next work load :grin:. Just joking.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Moki,

Welcome aboard on to *"The A Team"!* :4-wave:

Don't take any notice of the others, we are really nice in Articles. :laugh:

Sincere Regards,


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*welcome*

:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hi Moki,
> 
> Don't take any notice of the others, we are really nice in Articles. :laugh:
> 
> Sincere Regards,


Some of us look good in Swim Costumes too :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, I nearly choked on my coffee after reading that...:grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats on your promotion into Articles. Well deserved Moki :grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Moki,

Haven`t met you yet. Well done!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Well done mate!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Moki said:


> (Thank you all, I'm looking forward to contributing to the *Institution!*)












you thought you were joking didn't you ???


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

bigfellla said:


> Well done mate!


I think that should be mate-ess...:grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> Don't take any notice of the comments above. We're really kind in Articles.





chauffeur2 said:


> Don't take any notice of the others, we are really nice in Articles. :laugh:


See how that's a standard and well rehearsed reply :grin:

Congrats on the promotion :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

The wording isn't quite the same. :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

The meaning or implication is though :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Welcome Moki now we hav sumwun who can spull propa :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Ar ewe siggestin I carnt? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

John where are EWE taking us again???


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Can I change that to yew? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

maybe it's subconscious ... or too much time spent in off-line


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Moki said:


> It all happened so fast.. where am I? What's going on here? :laugh:
> 
> (Thank you all, I'm looking forward to contributing to the Institution!)




Hi Moki. . .

Congrats and Welcome.

There are a lot of us in the "Institution" here (me, anyway)!

JC


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> There are a lot of us in the "Institution" here


..and a lot of us trying to get out again...:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Glas !!!!! Don't you read the earlier posts at all?? Ever ??? ... Moki posted that waaaayyy back !! :grin: I suppose it's all down to












Moki said:


> (Thank you all, I'm looking forward to contributing to the Institution!)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You know I never have time to go back and read all previous posts in a thread...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder whether you even go back *more *than *ONE *post in a thread :laugh:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

Now, stop it, you two... :4-thatsba someone separate them, for crying out loud 

(that's FCOL for you, JS)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I plead the 5th to not reading all posts in the thread before posting myself!

I didn't see D_F's reference to "Institution" until it was too late. No plagiarism intended!


JC


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Moki, and welcome! :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Moki said:


> Now, stop it, you two... :4-thatsba someone separate them, for crying out loud
> 
> (that's FCOL for you, JS)


@Moki ... Sorry Mum:wave: try not to let it happen again .. just make sure that he does his reading though !!:grin:









@JC ... Don't worry my jibe wasn't aimed at you ...


----------

